# Bone toothbrush



## RelicRaker (Jul 22, 2017)

This fell out of an earth pile I was digging. I know, not rare and this one's broken, but it's the first I've found. There are so few bristle sockets that I zoomed on that part in an inset.


----------



## larwood57 (Sep 25, 2017)

RelicRaker said:


> This fell out of an earth pile I was digging. I know, not rare and this one's broken, but it's the first I've found. There are so few bristle sockets that I zoomed on that part in an inset.
> 
> View attachment 178954


Cool... first one I've ever seen.. thanks for sharing!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yimbo (Jan 18, 2018)

I also found 2 partial tooth brushes, not sure if they are bone or not, I like how the horizontal holes follow the curve of the perimeter of the head. There's an arrow with  the words extra fine London on the handle. Also found 3 small vials, 2 with liquid and 1 with crystals, no idea what they are.


----------



## RelicRaker (Jan 19, 2018)

Cool. From what I've seen online regarding those markings, it is made from bone.


----------



## Yimbo (Jan 19, 2018)

I dug the tooth brushes behind Monticello Female Seminary in Godfrey Il. They dug pits for their trash so the goods were pretty concentrated but also pretty busted. Seminary was built in 1834, most of the stuff we found was 1850s to 1870s. Because the girls came from all over the world and from wealthy families there were a lot of fancy French perfumes and quite a bit of cut glass items. The older dumps are probably long gone due to constant construction of new buildings. My dump is now under a massive chrome, granite and glass Math and Science building. The creek behind this is loaded with tons of great bottle fragments.


----------

